# firs time small pleco owner.



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay so I put my pleco from a local pet store and let it sit in the water in the bag but not put any of my tank water in it for 20 minutes.then i slowly added my tank water into the bag every 10-15 minutes so he wouldn't go into shock. Then after I while from the last adding.I used a fish net and put him in. He went to the bottom and started moving back in fourth for awhile as if in shock...but my ph is about the same as the pet store. After about a couple seconds he swam over to the old cup decoration and hasn't moved.Should I be worried?

I've never had a pleco before so idk much about them,like their habits and stuff but I know what ph and temp they need.my ammonia and stuff are .25 when i checked it yesturday.but I put that tap water conditionor and the stress lime coat in yesturday and little today to help lower it.But idk if he's happy or not...and I also need a name..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long has the tank been set up? Sounds like maybe a little stressed but that is normal putting fish in new tank. Do you do weekly water changes on the tank? You shouldn't be needing to add conditioner to a tank unless its during a water change.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

i changed the water just yesturday but the conditonor is mixed with the stress coat and the ammonia and nitrate and nitrite eleminator.and he's not clunged onto the cup so i think he might be okay now.i let him get used to the water an hour before i put him in the water.i can't seem in the back of the cup clearly enough to see if he's okay.but he seems like it now..then tanks been set up for 6 weeks now at a temp of 75-80 degrees.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

he is clung*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You shouldn't need to use a nitrite and ammonia eliminator in a fully cycled tank. What are your nitrate readings.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If your tank is fully cycled, your Ammonia and NitrItes should be at 0ppm! You should do partial water changes to get those numbers back to 0. (NitrAtes will be present, and as long as they are under 40ppm - preferable under 30ppm - they are safe.)

Pleco's don't move much. They graze on algae and stay in one place for long periods of time - sounds like he's normal.

How big is your tank and what kind of Pleco is he? If he's a regular pleco, he will grow to be 12+ inches long. If he's a dwarf species such as: Bristle Nose, Clown or Zebra, he should top out at 5 inches or so.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

well all it said on the tag price was a small pleco species.it didn't say what kind.and the nitrates and what not are .25 and he seems fine now he's sucking on the glass and everything now.i guess he had a little shock episode.i have a 10 gallon tank with airstone,heater,power filter outside.4 bioballs to help with algea cause its 2 per every 5 gallons.And a canopy light and plants and decor.so i think hes fine now.but he didn't eat his algea waffers....at all..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ten gallon is a bit small for a pleco.Where did you get him?Chances are hes is a common and will get huge.Susan has a pic of a common,I think everyone should see,lol.

If you have a .25 reading across the board,then it doesnt sound like you are cycled.How did you cycle the tank?

And not all plecs will eat algae wafers.Instead try to feed him some zucchinni.My two love the stuff.I read they will eat it raw, if they are big enough but some need it slightly boiled.Mine ate it raw 

Any chance you can get a pic of him?If he is a common you will need a tank upgrade soon.I believe if hes a bristle nose you will still need to get at the very least a 29 gallon set up for him though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are some dwarf plecos that don't eat algae at all and require a meaty diet. You need to post a pic or find out exactly what it is so you can take care of it properly.

Bev, glad to hear that you are enjoying the gd's, they really love that zuchinni.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to say the same as Bev - it's fine if the Nitrates are at 25ppm but if your Ammonia and Nitrites are at .25 each, then you need to do a 25% water change.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah i need to go to the store and get more spring water i dont have a very clear pic of him as he tends to hide in the cup or suck on the front of the class so i cant get his full body view.








thats all the pics i have of him right now and i need a name...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can catch him and take a pic while in your hand you can get a good one that way. I take pics of mine that way all the time. But from the bottom its hard to tell.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

thats true but i only put him in the tank just yesturday i'm gonna wait a couple days to get that kind of pic so he's less stressed he's brown with black dots and doesn't seem to have whiskers. 2 fins on the front on the side and 2 fins on the back on the side and about a 1inch tall or soo.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

well i was able to catch him..or her cant tell the difference yet i got another pic but idk if you can tell from it..

this is the best pic i can get of him without putting too much stress on him


also should this filter have that much water in it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yes he looks like a baby common pleco but the pic isn't real clear.

on the filter, I have one like it and it gets that much water in it


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like a baby common to me too.... I'd re-home him or take him back so he doesn't get stunted and ill.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

i'm thinking about getting a 29 gal once i start working and thanks about the filter i was a bit worried there.i only had one of those small plastic ones before.also with the filter it said its suppose to be quite flow but there's nothing quiet about it x.x


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

susankat said:


> There are some dwarf plecos that don't eat algae at all and require a meaty diet. You need to post a pic or find out exactly what it is so you can take care of it properly.
> 
> Bev, glad to hear that you are enjoying the gd's, they really love that zuchinni.


They do indeed love the zuchinni.

I agree,he looks like a common.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a common pleco too, in a 29 gallon and have been told it still won't be enough room for him full grown.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

picture is blurry, from the bottom I was thinking a clown, from the top the odd shaped head reminds me of a royal. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not a clown as they don't have spots they have stripes.
Here is a pic of a common that is in one of my tanks.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

that pic just amazes me every time I see it. And the fish, just chillin there like it aint no thang posing for a pic haha. I love it


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

i payed like 5 bucks for him the lady at the store said he wont grow to much bigger then that.until he grows more and i save money ill leave him there for now.he seems happy now.i just bought more spring water to do the water change.


----------

